# kindle Fire and Playing Movies



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Overall, who has the best selection of movies for the Kindle Fire, Amazon or Netflix?  Which one has the best line up of free movies for the KF?

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I go back and forth between the two of them so much, I can't really say.  I'm keeping them both, I know that...

Betsy


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I go back and forth between the two of them so much, I can't really say. I'm keeping them both, I know that...
> 
> Betsy


Thank you. Anyone else with opinions on this?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Amazon's selection has gotten so much better lately that if I could play them on my iPhone and iPad I would probably just get rid of Netflix all together.  Most of the time they both have the same movies available but when they don't it seems like Amazon has the ones I want and Netflix doesn't. 

Netflix kind of pissed me off with the whole separating DVD and instant video thing, so I might end up getting rid of them anyways.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I use Netflix more than Amazon's VoD service in general.  There's more fun "bad" movies on Netflix that I get so much enjoyment out of.  If there's something I WANT to watch (something I would say was "good"), it'll probably be found on Amazon.  But, the crap-fests that end up more like personal MST3K-riffs are what I like watching more often than not.


----------

